# Araucanas... New to this



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I am a new owner of a quartet of Araucanas. 3 lovely hens and a divine Roo. I want to show my Roo as he is flashy and very docile. Can anyone give me some info on what makes a good show bird?


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Your best way to go is to join The American Araucana club . 
The Araucana clubs in the UK are extremely helpful to new members , i am sure the American clubs are the same . 
Good Luck .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just purchased Storeys guide so that I could have that information handy too. It was recommended here by a member. It was $13 at B&N.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the info


----------

